# Crazyforces



## crazymetzler (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe Zockerfreundinnen und Zockerfreunde, 

es war eine stürmische Sommernacht, in der 3 kleine Mönche  am 01.05.2010 um 23:00 Uhr die Crazy Forces gegründet haben  

Wir die "Crazy Forces" suchen noch aktive Spieler/innen für das Spiel "Diablo 3". Wenn du also Interesse an einem Clan hast, dann bist du bei uns genau richtig. Wir würden uns freuen, dich in unsere Gruppe begrüßen zu dürfen. 

Wir bieten: 

- Einen Clanrat der in allem Hilfestellung anbietet 
- Große Community mit über 70 aktiven Usern
- Demokratisches Clanleben 
- TS3-Server: ts.crazyforces.de
- VBulletin Homepagesystem
- Homepage: www.crazyforces.de 
- Nette und hilfsbereite Mitglieder 
- Egal ob du Anfänger, Fortgeschrittener oder Profi bist, wir haben für alle einen Platz 

Du solltest: 

- 18+ Jahre 
- Sich aktiv im Forum und Teamspeak 3 beteiligen
- Freude an Games haben.
- Freundliches Miteinander 

Diablo 3 ist bei uns im Clan so gut angekommen, dass wir eine eigene Abteilung dafür aufgemacht haben. Ob du nun alleine oder im Team durch die Welten von Diablo 3 kämpfst, du wirst immer jemanden finden, mit dem du dich unterhalten oder spielen kannst.

Es gibt auch einige von unseren Mitgliedern die schon im Inferno-Modus sind und sich sogar mit den Hardcore-Mode herumschlagen. Bei uns findest du immer gleichgesinnte, da wir ein großes Spektrum an Spielertypen haben. Unser Altersdurchschnitt liegt bei 24 Jahre von 19 bis 45 Jahre ist alles dabei 

Momentan spielen Diablo 3 über 35 Mitglieder und täglich werden es mehr, so fesselnd ist das Spiel. Alle freuen sich schon auf den PVP-Inhalt und wetzen schon die Schwerter und Zauberstäbe  Besuche uns einfach mal und schaue dir alles an oder komm direkt auf unseren TS³.

Hier noch eine Liste der Games, die wir auch spielen und das gerne dann mit euch machen würden 

- Starcraft 2
- Battlefield 3
- Guildwars 2
- SW:Tor
- CSS
- LoL

P.S. Hier ein spezielles D3 Layout der Homepage: http://www.crazyforces.de/content.php?styleid=47

Grüße 
Frostwolf


----------

